# 1 week in New Zealand - must see spots?



## Lorz (19 Jun 2006)

We're going to NZ later this year (Sept) and only have 1 week there so we won't be able to see everywhere.  Any suggestions on "must see" areas?

Thanks!


----------



## Sol28 (19 Jun 2006)

1 week is so small that you will only be able to see a few places - I would go for the southern alps on the South Island - Queenstown if your into action sports - Maybe take a day trip down to Milford sound - I flew down from quenstown and then took the boat - The flight was in an 8 seater cessna (i got the "co pilots" seat - Flew right over the mountains into the valleys - Then took the boat through the sound and flight back again. Cant remember who i did that with but organised it from my accomodation in Queenstown.

I liked Christchurch, and also Dunedin - But loved queenstown - but then I am into trying out all action sports.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (20 Jun 2006)

I'm curious that you can only spend 1 week in NZ.My advice is that if for eg you're spending the bulk of your trip in OZ,you'll get more out of your holiday if you spend more time in NZ.For 1 week,I would agree with the previous post re Q'town.You could also check out Wanaka & further up the coast to the glaciers(Frans Josef to wanaka is the greatest car drive I've ever done-empty roads with incredible scenery).Milford Sound ,though very near as the crow flies is actiually a bit of a trek.Much preferrred C'church to Dunedin.If u're looking for alternatives.Coromandel,Taupo Rotorua is an alternative on the North Island.Stay away from Auckland,big city with little charm.


----------



## Deirdra (20 Jun 2006)

Rotorua and the volcanic / health spa 'Hells Gate' nearby are a must.


----------



## Lorz (21 Jun 2006)

Thanks for all the tips.  We're spending a couple of days in Melbourne & Sydney beforehand and have a brief stop over in Koi Samui (outbound) and Hong Kong (inbound) In total we have only 4 weeks which allows for 1 week in New Zealand.  A lot of people have advised to head straight to South Island - not much to see in North Island?  We're currently planning on Auckland, Coromandel, Rotorua & Lake Taupo on Nth Island but we'll only stay 2 nights there and travel during the day.  

On South Island - planning on Nelson, Christchurch, Queenstown to also take in Hamner Springs, Wanaka, Te Anau & Milford Sound.  
OH is very restless, so we'll be doing a lot of travelling!


----------



## Sol28 (21 Jun 2006)

Lorz said:
			
		

> A lot of people have advised to head straight to South Island - not much to see in North Island? We're currently planning on Auckland, Coromandel, Rotorua & Lake Taupo on Nth Island but we'll only stay 2 nights there and travel during the day.
> 
> On South Island - planning on Nelson, Christchurch, Queenstown to also take in Hamner Springs, Wanaka, Te Anau & Milford Sound.
> OH is very restless, so we'll be doing a lot of travelling!


 
Drop the North Island altogether - You will never see all of that in one week. NZ is a huge country for distances - You will not be able to see all you want to see in the South Island in a week. Unless you plan on only seeing it through the windscreen. 

As an example - If based in Queenstown and you fly down to Milford Sound and take a trip on one of the boats - Thats one full day gone totally - 7-8 am Start - Back by 6-7 pm. If you were to take a bus it would be a hell of a lot worse.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Jun 2006)

Anything useful in the key post on New Zealand


----------



## Lorz (21 Jun 2006)

Thanks for that - got some great info from that post!


----------



## Carmel (21 Jun 2006)

I was in NZ for 3 weeks last November. Its a fantastic place. We found three weeks wasn't enough.

The most disappointing place was Rotorua, a real tourist trap and the smell from the sulphur is horrible. We were planning on spending a few days there but left after about 2 hours.

The Fox Glacier is brilliant, like being on a different planet after 40 minutes walk from the bottom.

The Abel Tasman National park at the top of South Island is stunning. Would recommend hiking or renting a kayak there.

If you want to be adventurous, do a tandem skydive in Taupo. You jump out over the lake. Its half the price of doing one in Queenstown.

If you must go to Auckland would recommend going sailing in the bay - I'd recommend Kiwi-sail a family company. Also get the ferry to Waikiki Island for a wine tour.  The city itself doesn't have much going for it. The tourist office will book everything for you.

The jet boating in Queenstown in good fun, even if its a bit of a cliché.

Have a great time!


----------



## Lorz (22 Jun 2006)

Sounds great Carmel - OH is an avid sailor which is why we only have 1 week in NZ - too many sailing events on this year!

Will def. bear in mind tip about Lake Taupo v Queenstown - like the idea of the tandem skydive - might not do it otherwise!

Thanks again!


----------



## slave1 (22 Jun 2006)

Helm's Deep


----------



## zag (22 Jun 2006)

Would agree that Rotorua is not worth the stop - it is day tour distance from Auckland and so is filled with coaches full of Japanese tourists.

I wouldn't write off the North Island at all - there is plenty to see/do there.  I guess it depends on what you are into - action sports, tramping/hiking, etc . . .

Hanmer Springs is . . . ok, but really not worth the diversion as it is not near anywhere in particular and the springs are pretty much like the springs you will find in plenty of other places in the country.  My favourite springs area was the area around Taupo, especially a few motels to the south of the lake (not in the town) which have their own thermal baths where you can soak all you want.  Stayed in one of them (the Rainbow Motel I think) and had a great soak one night - pitch black, cold air, looking up at the stars soak . . .

Agree that the Glaciers are well worth the visit, if only for the totally mind-blowing scale of the things.  You approach them on foot, walking past boulders the size of your house just strewn around the place, and then you realise that the glacier face that looks near and small is actually *huge* and a long, long way away when you see the tiny people up against it in the distance.

To give you an idea of the distances involved - Auckland to Wellington is about 10-12 hours drive with the foot down all the way, but it is pretty pointless to do that since you would be better flying into Christchurch instead.

Milford Sound is . . . interesting, but definitely a full, tiring day to get there and back from anywhere even slightly near.

We were in Auckland when the Americas Cup was on there and it was somewhat underwhelming at the time, so I don't think there will be much left of it except for a few huge boat houses.  It may have been a factor that Team NZ kept sinking their boats during the races, so the actual race days turned out to be a bit of a damp squib.

The national museum in Wellington (Te Papa) is well worth a visit and will give you a good grounding in NZ & Maori (and Pacific Islanders too I think) history.

We found the best things about NZ was the little things that we came across rather than the big events.  Things like community facilities, tiny volunteer museums in every single town, and a great appreciation of history from everyone you meet.

Christchurch is a bit, well, small.  We lived there for about 8 weeks and it never really grabbed me - there were some nice places nearby, but I think I compared it at the time (not in a positive way) to living in Leitrim.  I have since learned that Leitrim has a lot going for it, so the comparison may not have been warranted.

In general, it will probably seem very tame after a few weeks of Australia, but that may not be such a bad thing.

Enjoy,

z

p.s. just checked my earlier posts about Rotorua and I see I previously recommended it as worth the visit despite the overly touristy atmosphere, so I guess it was worth it - I just can't remember what it was after 3 years, but I do remember the tour coaches.


----------



## zag (22 Jun 2006)

You do realise that September is going to be the depths of winter over there ?  The South Island is currently under snow - admittedly unseasonal snow, but it is shaping up to be a cold winter.  Places in the South Island are likely to be cold and not entirely inviting at that time.

It might be worth going for a day skiing, but if only to say you went skiing in New Zealand - ski 'resorts' don't exist there, they are called ski fields and are pretty much that.

z


----------



## Lorz (23 Jun 2006)

September to November is their spring so it should be much like an Irish summer!  Not too hot but a chance of rain too!  Perfect!  Hopefully there won't be too many other tourists around either!

Thanks for all the tips - going to have to sit down and work out the schedule again - acutally we have 8 days there so.....


----------



## RainyDay (23 Jun 2006)

Carmel said:
			
		

> The most disappointing place was Rotorua, a real tourist trap and the smell from the sulphur is horrible. We were planning on spending a few days there but left after about 2 hours.


Have to disagree, though my experience is > 5 years ago. Massage 'au bain' (i.e. under a show of streaming hot volcanic water) and dinner in a restaurant up in the hills with the most incredible view over the town and the lake. An unforgettable experience.


----------



## bskinti (25 Jun 2006)

You say your going to A:Auckland,B;lake toupo and C:rotorua,
A: sky city,and nearby visit Anguses Steak House for your 32oz steak,flamed in front of you and later get a drink in The Dogs Bollex Irish pub,
B: My favorite spot Lake taupo Try a run on the Hugga Jet boat just outside town and have a feast of prawns at same spot and you will see geezers on way,and for the best value for money Go white water rafting on other side of town,we spent 3 hrs on river and some of us couldn't even swim,The barb they put on for us after was fab.
C: roto besides spas and strong smell go to mari village for an evening concert and feast,bus will collect you from your hotel,and the gaundles up to the fun park,on way out go to gardens on your left where you will see the Kiwi and other native fish,ferns,across the road is a farm show/demo and nearby is quad trecking. Heli flights nearby also.


----------



## bazman (26 Jun 2006)

Hi,
You are very ambitious trying to cram in both NZ islands in a week - I can only assume you plan to take quite a few internal flights . Journeys like Nelson to Christchurch / Christchurch to Queenstown / Queenstown to Milford Sound are all long. 

If forced to pick an Island I'd opt for the Southern Island as the scenery is spectacular.

When in Christchurch , stay at Warners Historic Hotel which is just off the main square. The owner has Cork roots and the Irish tend to get looked after well there. You must eat at cookin' with gas which is only a 5-10 min walk from the hotel. You'll have to make a reservation in advance as its so popular but I guarantee you it'll be one of the best meals you'll have on your travels.

One warning if flying internally with Air NZ - they charge for excess baggage no matter what excuse you dream up so pack light.


----------



## NZNiall (5 Jul 2006)

I will throw my 2 cents into this also.

I have been living in Wellington since 2004 and Married in Sep last year here also. Sep will be good weather for you. Good days are warm and clear and bad days are windy and clear around that time.

But you really will have to either choose to knock one of the islands on the head. Combined there are larger than England, Scotland and Wales combined.

I have travelled a bit around and will say my bit:

Auckland - Big, Flat, with fantastic sailing in the Hauraki Gulf. But is a big, badly laid out, no proper public transport mess.

you dont need that when you are only there a week.

If you do indeed go to the North island. Aim for the Corramandel, or the bay of islands, Northland

Will be the warmest parts of the country and fantastic scenery.

Unless you want to say "I swam in Lake Taupo" give it a miss. Its just a tourist town on a big lake. There are hot springs and such around there but you can see the same in Iceland - and thats closer!!

Rotorua - Miss it compleatly. A Dive of a tourist attraction. Nothing but motels and the stink of sulfer. Interesting area with mud pools and such but really if youve only a week dont bother.

Wellington - My home. Very windy and at the moment the Artic chill is hammering the side of the house. We are in the Easter Suberb of Lyall Bay and exposed to all the gods can thro at us. But the VIEW!!! 

Anyway. 

South Island.

Nelson is propably missable unless you are going to Abel Tasman national park. Amazzing place and I havent made it there yet.

You must and I mean must travel from Christchurch accross Arthurs pass towards the Fox Glacier. My brothers did it last year and the video was unbelievable. however it took a few days.

Seeing as you only have a week you will spend most of it travelling if you want to do alot.

Mabey you should decide to just visit the glacier and Queenstown/wanaka and go skiiing and adventure sports.

If you can eek a few more days out of it try because its an amazing country.

BUT its bloody massive and takes a long drive to get anywhere unless you fly.


Happy decision making.

Niall


----------



## Lorz (5 Jul 2006)

Thanks Niall for all your help - I'll go through our itinerary again!


----------



## JohnnyBoy (7 Jul 2006)

Lucky thing!
1 week is too short,stick to 1 island & avoid Auckland!


----------



## Grizzly (18 Jul 2006)

When flying to New Zealand from Ireland which is the shortest route, most comfortable, most scenic. Flying west via USA or East via Singapore.?


----------



## Lorz (18 Jul 2006)

Flying via Singapore with Singapore Airlines was one of the best flights I was ever on!  Tried planning our trip with them again but you have to stopover in Singapore which we've already been to.  Fabulous food, choice of menu, extremely helpful and pleasant staff... the list is truly endless.


----------



## daveirl (18 Jul 2006)

Lorz said:
			
		

> September to November is their spring so it should be much like an Irish summer!  Not too hot but a chance of rain too!  Perfect!  Hopefully there won't be too many other tourists around either!


That's a bit of a misconception. NZ weather is very similar to Irish weather with the exception that it's a bit more extreme, i.e. North Island a bit warmer in Summer, South Island a bit colder in winter.


----------



## Lorz (18 Jul 2006)

September is the only time of the year we can go and based on what you're saying then we should be ok - generally weather in Ireland is September is always good - when the kids go back.


----------



## daveirl (18 Jul 2006)

Oh yeah definitely you'll be fine. I was there with 'bad weather' and still had a great time.


----------



## Kellier (20 Jul 2006)

We did a nineteen day bus tour in NZ at the beginning of the year and loved it and I would have to disagree about skipping the North Island. The Bay of Islands is one of the most beautiful places we've ever been and would head straight back for it for a few days if we were going back. We stayed in Paihia up there but you can also stay in Russell. Auckland I didn't think much of. Rotovegas was good fun and the Maori village was brilliant so if you're going there don't miss that. You can do a bungee in Taupo but wouldn't stop off there for any length of time.
Wellington was a good spot too and the Interislander cruise is good if only for the scenery. We stayed in Nelson for 2 nights and it's ok if you're planning on doing activities from there e.g you could kayak in Abel Tasman or we did a tandem sky dive (never again!)
Christchurch was a lovely little city and we went to Fox Glacier which was also pretty cool. We were supposed to do the heli hike but the weather was too bad so that was a bit of a waste. 
But of all the places Queenstown was my absolute fave and would definitely recommend it...so much to do a good nightlife.

Whatever you plan enjoy...I'm so jealous! Hoping to get back there next year myself! I would personally spend all my time in NZ and skip Aussie although Sydney is pretty cool. NZ is just the best holiday destination on earth!


----------



## Carmel (21 Jul 2006)

*Flying Route to NZ*

We flew to NZ with Korean Airlines via Seoul, because it was the cheapest option we could get. The flight prices themselve were pretty similar but the taxes were much lower for some reason with that option.

The best thing about Seoul airport was that there is a Transit Hotel in the transfer lounge. Basically you can get a hotel room while you're waiting for your flight to Auckland and have a sleep and shower between flights. Can't remember the exact cost but very reasonable and totally worth it on such a long journey.

The food wasn't great with Korean Airlines though, one 'western' option and one korean.

C


----------



## RainyDay (21 Jul 2006)

If you are into big cats, try stopping off [broken link removed] - looks like they have some amazing experiences to offer.


----------

